# The endangered red snapper on the fly



## Snobbler (Jun 23, 2009)

Headed out with Jeb and Tony yesterday to try to find some cleanish water and hopefully a few ling hanging on some wrecks. We hit the russian freighter and couldnt find and ling but we did find some hungry snapper hanging around up top. After a couple failed attempts to initially get one on fly we tossed a couple chunks of cig to get them fired up and then presented the fly. It was an absolute blast fighting those fish on fly, I was very impressed with Tony doing it on an 8wt!!! We had both landed our first red snapper on fly and it was awesome!!!! As an added bonus on our way back in we did manage to locate a ling and Tony was able to land his first one ever!!!!! Not a bad day on the water at all!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Gollywhoppers!!!! That 1st snapper is a studly one!!! Good deal on the fly!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Look forward to doing it again Chris. Maybe next time we can keep them.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Great job guys!

I have a question: I've caught snapper on flies twice. Both times there were AJs with them. The strange thing to me was the snapper would fall all over themselves to grab the fly and the Amberjack were snooty. I never got one.

To me...on the bottom...it's just the opposite. The AJs are really easy.

Did you guys have that experience? Did you have Amberjack turning up their nose at you?


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

That first snapper is a slob, especially on fly. I'm jealous of you. That's sick.

As for AJs being "snooty," yes, it happens. They can go totally lock-jawed and not bite anything, but then you finally get one to bite, and then they can fire up.


----------



## Snobbler (Jun 23, 2009)

Billcollector said:


> Look forward to doing it again Chris. Maybe next time we can keep them.


Me Too!!! That was an Awesome trip



flyfisher said:


> Great job guys!
> 
> I have a question: I've caught snapper on flies twice. Both times there were AJs with them. The strange thing to me was the snapper would fall all over themselves to grab the fly and the Amberjack were snooty. I never got one.
> 
> ...


 
Yes that seemed to be the case with us was well. We could see one nice jack in with the snapper but not interested at all in eating anything. I thought if we could get a snapper hooked up it would get it fired up but no luck.


----------



## Snobbler (Jun 23, 2009)

Here is a photo of Tony's cobia. Even though we did not get one on fly I cant think of a better way to cap off a trip than someone getting their first cobia in the boat. Great Job!!!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Great trip fellas! That's awesome!!


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Snobbler said:


> Me Too!!! That was an Awesome trip
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know in some places they put a live bait on what they call a "jugging pole" and dangle it in front of the amberjack and then pull it away. I've read you take it away from him a couple of times and then you won't believe the strike. Anyway...if there's snapper chummed up that are eating like a bunch of sharks in a frenzy, who wants to go to that much trouble.


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Good work guys! Can't wait to hook up on snapper even if it means sending them back down...


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

Please tell me more about this. It's my dream to catch a mahi mahi and a red snapper on the fly. I haven't ever even been offshore, but I've done a lot of inshore and freshwater fly fishing.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Red snapper are pretty much a sure thing...at least off our coast over here in Alabama. It's just a matter of chumming them up to the top and that doesn't take long. A lot of times they come up on their own.

I've caught mahi mahi three or four times but that's less predicatable. This was always when we happened upon some trash offshore. Each time they were small, chicken dolphin so I used a 7Wt. They weren't fussy about flies. I used an old pattern called the Glass Minnow. There's a lot of patterns called Glass Minnows but his particular version is so old it predates the Clauser...that's what an old fart I am.

BTW, for snapper I would think any white streamer (Seaducer, Deceiver etc) would be fine. I tied some "chum" flies (white marabou with a red cross cut zonker as the head. That's probably not necessary however.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Snobbler (Jun 23, 2009)

flyfisher said:


> Red snapper are pretty much a sure thing...at least off our coast over here in Alabama. It's just a matter of chumming them up to the top and that doesn't take long. A lot of times they come up on their own.
> 
> I've caught mahi mahi three or four times but that's less predicatable. This was always when we happened upon some trash offshore. Each time they were small, chicken dolphin so I used a 7Wt. They weren't fussy about flies. I used an old pattern called the Glass Minnow. There's a lot of patterns called Glass Minnows but his particular version is so old it predates the Clauser...that's what an old fart I am.
> 
> ...


Flyfisher is right on. I found when hooking bottom species (snappers, jacks, ect) start trying to slow them down immediatley. I feel that offshore doest require as much finess to get a bite.

This is the pilachard pattern I tied as an all arounf fly for the gulf


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

Thanks! Anyone ever up for letting me go out with them. I'll buy gas and bring beer or whatever else. Not looking for a handout, but I am boatless.


----------



## blaminack (Apr 24, 2009)

Too bad that I missed it. Headed out to Ohio again this weekend. Hating it.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

blaminack said:


> Too bad that I missed it. Headed out to Ohio again this weekend. Hating it.



I'll be in Ohio in a month... Carp city. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snobbler (Jun 23, 2009)

Wish you could've been there to Bill!!! I look forward to a trip with you. Wishing you and your family safe travels!!!!


----------

